# Our kitten is shaking



## StephenF (Apr 22, 2005)

Today we took our kitten to the vet for a check up. She is about 14 weeks old so they gave her her booster shots, feline leukemia shot, and they put some revolution on her also. She was fine at the vet, very playful, then when we got her home she went to sleep within 30 minutes. That was about 12:30pm, between then and 8:30pm she slept the entire time except for maybe five minutes. A little bit ago I picked her up and held her so she wouldn't get in the laundry room, and I noticed she was shaking, like I might if I was cold. So we watched a movie and she slept on my wife under a blanket. Her shaking has died down some but she still just wants to go to bed. I figured her sleeping might be normal because I've heard cats will feel bad for a day or so when they get their shots, but the shaking?


----------



## StephenF (Apr 22, 2005)

Right now the kitten is asleep. I just went over to check on her and when I put my hand on her she started to purr.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

she's probably going to be worn out for a while. vet visits with all of the shots, etc can take a toll on young kittens. As long as you don't notice any more of the shaking and she doesn't appear to have any facial swelling, no vomiting or diarrhea I wouldn't worry too much. Just keep her in a nice quiet place and let her rest up. She should be back to normal in no time


----------



## StephenF (Apr 22, 2005)

Well, our little kitty is doing much better now. She slept until 6:30am this morning, something like 18 hours without really getting up. She is still sleeping alot, but all of us are(something about those rainy days). She is back to her old self of snuggling up under my chin.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maggie went for a check up and shots last Wed night and she pretty much slept for the next 24 hours. The stress of the visit and the shots themselves tucker them out.


----------

